# Warhammer 40000 Kill Team



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

No, not the table top version. 

http://blip.tv/beastsofwar/warhammer-40000-kill-team-5235210

Looks like fun, eh?



> THQ has announced a downloadable Warhammer 40,000 game called Kill Team.
> 
> It launches on Xbox Live Arcade and PlayStation Network in July for 800 Microsoft Points or $9.99.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Ohh, I will be getting that one. I´m all for some co-op action


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Stompa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Could be fun! SPACE MARINE! 

but it´s bitter to DO extra games to get wargears and special items for the game you are waiting for.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Chaplain Garrus (May 15, 2011)

Hmm, for what it is, it looks like it may be a fairly fun game!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome, i will be getting this, nice find. Spesh Wulves!!! i just hope they are in there


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

No PC version = not interested. Shame.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Looking pretty sexy. Might be worth getting.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, what music is that?


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

how the heck they sneak that in I didn't even see info about them making a game about kill team now that just want me get it online on my xbox >.>


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Man, moistness again!

Class! Can't wait! It's not just mini's I'm buying this year then... bah!


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks cool think im guna buy it


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

is it me or isnt that just DOW2 with a man missing from the unit? and as DOW2 should have been called kill team anyway because lets face it its a poor mans DOW and the least convincing RTS this side of mars.
Anyway i will buy it on PSN as it looks like something me and the lads can play co op


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Gonna get this!


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Game play seems like D.O.A. from Black Ops. Looks great and for $10 on XBL can't beat that!


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks to me like Gauntlet or Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance type gameplay. Probably with dual stick shooting controls like Smash TV. For $10 it looks like it might be worth checking out.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like it may be worth checking out.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm dame shure going to get this DLC on 360.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> is it me or isnt that just DOW2 with a man missing from the unit?


Yep but without the resources and building options so just wadding into wave after wave of baddys and to give us something to play before the main SM game comes out 

Quote from Eurogamer.net: Two-player same screen co-op is featured. Weapons are upgradeable and there are six "iconic" Space Marine chapters to select from.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't think DOW has ever been released on console??


----------

